# Setting Tool Offsets - Which Tool Table?



## TomS (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm at the point in my CNC learning curve where I want to set up and use tool tables.  I think I've got the data entry principles figured out.  Here goes.  I have a 1" travel dial indicator as my Tool 0 that I set to Z zero on my gauge block.  I then load each tool and bring it down and touch off on the gauge block then enter the offset (+ or -) in one of the tool tables.  When I setup to machine a part I will then set Tool 0 to top of part and zero the Z axis DRO.  The tool offsets will then be set for the part.  Am I headed in the right direction?    

Mach 3 has it's tool table as does each of the CAM programs I use (D2NC, CamBam, Fusion 360.  My question is which tool table takes precedent when running Gcode?  I'm assuming it's Mach 3 but need to ask so I don't crash a tool into my vise or table.  Do I need to populate all of the tool tables with data?  I would prefer to use one table, if possible, so I don't have to update all four.  I looked on the net but couldn't find a clear answer to my question.

Thanks,

Tom S.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 18, 2016)

Mach 3 reads the offset entered into its tool table that corresponds to the specified tool number.  So a block of G code like  T2 G43 H2 M6 will enable tool offset and  load the offset for tool #2


----------



## TomS (Sep 18, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> Mach 3 reads the offset entered into its tool table that corresponds to the specified tool number.  So a block of G code like  T2 G43 H2 M6 will enable tool offset and  load the offset for tool #2



Thanks for your feedback.  I believe I've got it.  The Mach 3 tool table provides tool length offset data while the CAM tool table provides radial offset data. 

Tom S.


----------



## cs900 (Sep 19, 2016)

Mach3 will also do radial tool offsets for the use with cutter comp (G41, G42) operations. I typically fill out the length and diameter column in mach3, and quite often i'll use the wear offset to make small tweaks if something is coming out of tolerance.


----------

